# Беспокоит боль в тазобедренном суставе



## Самасвоя (14 Ноя 2017)

Добрый вечер!Пол года назад началась боль ночью в тазобедренном суставе,постепенно усиливалась,сейчас болит и в течении дня,больно наступать на ногу.Месяц назад сильный спазм мышц в районе лопаток ,после этого,начали болеть плечевые суставы,особенно после нагрузки.Назначали,мовалис,витамин В12,сирдалуд,аркоксия ,нальгезин.
Боли не проходят,делала МРТ позвоночного,поясничного и сустава,что вызывает боль,врачи не поймут.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Больно лежать на боку и больно подниматься по лестнице вверх?
Подвижность в суставе не ограничена?
Надавите на сустав сбоку, так где бедра торчат. больно?


----------



## Самасвоя (14 Ноя 2017)

Да,все так и есть,больно когда подымаюсь,больно лежать на боку и больно когда нажимаю на бедро.Вы первый из докторов кто задал мне эти вопросы,что это может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Трохантерит.
УЗИ диагностика. Блокада, УВТ, стать на мягком, лФК.


----------



## Самасвоя (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а УЗИ чего нужно сделать?


----------

